# We have to do something!



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I was just realizing how much of my life was taken by DP. I want to experience reality again!!!
I dont even realize where iam, i only tell myself where iam but i doesnt help.

Lets try to start something big here.
Like a big Concert/Walk etc.

Iam still 17 but when iam 18 i can start this impact.

If i recover next year, i am still going to help the rest of you fight, but you have to try to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

I like the idea of some huge gathering!


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

yeh me too

cant see it happening though...

mainly just because we all have DP, and probably most people have under lying anxiety, and most hate travelling etc.

if theres a meet up near me, or in the uk, id probably go if im free!


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

I wish I could do that, but unfortunately I don't have time and finances for such a spontaneus ideas... maybe next year


----------

